# Awesome Video curling hair with styling iron



## MissXXXrae (Mar 30, 2007)

This is the most detailed video on how to curl your hair with a flat iron.. enjoy!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g85QkJncQeA


----------



## tinktink22 (Mar 30, 2007)

NICE!!!! cant wait to try it! thanxxx


----------



## daer0n (Mar 30, 2007)

cool!

awesome video, thank you!


----------



## yourleoqueen (Mar 31, 2007)

Wow, thanks for the link!


----------



## Lissaboo (Mar 31, 2007)

Awesome.*trying it now*


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 31, 2007)

sweet thanx


----------



## VintageGardinia (Apr 1, 2007)

Took me a few go's to get it right, thanks for this!


----------



## Dee_Vine (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks! I always wondered how people do it.


----------



## farris2 (Apr 4, 2007)

very cool!


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 4, 2007)

that was awesome! thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Rachel48 (Apr 4, 2007)

cool. thanks for sharing!


----------



## breathless (Apr 8, 2007)

awesome tut! although, my hair isn't long enough for that anymore =/ it will be in a couple of months though!


----------



## bluebird26 (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh that's a great video tutorial, thank you!


----------



## LVA (Apr 8, 2007)

thanx for the video ... all the other ghd videos are great too. I tried the volume styling one and i love it! :heart:


----------



## MissXXXrae (Apr 8, 2007)

no problem girls!!


----------



## WhitneyF (Apr 8, 2007)

Cool video! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GuessWho (Apr 8, 2007)

great tut...thanks for sharing


----------



## Dee_Vine (Apr 9, 2007)

I tried this technique and it didn't seem to work on my hair.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyone got any tips?


----------



## BeautyQueen22 (Apr 9, 2007)

Great video. I tried this a few times, it took me a while to get it right though.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Apr 9, 2007)

Awesome! Thank you for sharing!!! I am going to give it a try with my Chi.

But I probably won't be using that much product, the process is going to take so long on my thick hair anyways LOL!


----------



## sweetstax3 (Apr 9, 2007)

thanks a lot. they also updated with a new tutorial video called "summer wave", it's on the ghd website i believe.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han (Apr 9, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## Loreal (Apr 13, 2007)

Grr! Haha when I do it i have to keep twisting my CHI all the way down my hair! She just does a cute little flip and voila!!

How do you guys get your curls to stay longest??


----------



## Aprill (Apr 13, 2007)

awesome, thanks!


----------



## VintageGardinia (Apr 14, 2007)

I find spraying lightly with hairspray helps my curls last longer.


----------



## Deww (Apr 24, 2007)

I've been wanting to learn how for ever!


----------



## beautynista (Apr 24, 2007)

Awesome!

Thanks.


----------



## mabgab (Apr 24, 2007)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## firesign (Apr 24, 2007)

Awesome!! Thanks!!


----------



## toota (Apr 24, 2007)

thankxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx alot :sheep:


----------



## beautyshopgirl (Apr 25, 2007)

Great video! It reminds me of curling the ribbon on Christmas gifts.


----------



## sh0rtst4ck (Apr 25, 2007)

great video!

this might sound stupid, but is it something specific about the ghd brand of hair straightener, or does it work with any brand (ie. CHI)?


----------



## babygxtc (May 20, 2007)

Thanks! I've been looking for a decent hair curling video, I definitely work better with visuals.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## toota (May 24, 2007)

thankxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkxplastic (Jun 3, 2007)

I love curling my hair with my Chi, its the only way the curl will actually hold


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 30, 2007)

Thank you, I think I've seen something like this before.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jul 30, 2007)

You know whats funny is that all these videos look soo easy but when you try it yourself they are NOT.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 30, 2007)

Woo thanks! :rockwoot:


----------



## nad4321 (Aug 1, 2007)

maybe in a few months, when my hair is longer


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks for sharing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I tried curling w/ an iron before but I couldn't get it right and gave up, maybe I'll try it again. (with more patience this time, lol)


----------



## SkepticalAngel (Aug 5, 2007)

OOOO thank you soo much


----------



## Dreama (Aug 6, 2007)

I loved the video, but seeing as I do not have naturally straight hair I'd have to straighten it first and then go through those steps. Maybe I'm wrong, but I don't know an easier way.


----------

